# 2013 IBO Hunter Class stabilizer Rule Help us help US!



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! This is an issue that affects a lot of people! bows change, sights change, arrows change and so do stabilizers. To ban this type of stabilizer is like going back in time and will do nothing but hurt archery......I know it seems small and not a big deal but this ban in Hunter Class on current stabilizers designs need to not be allowed to go through for 2013. Please contact IBO and in a kind way voice why you feel this ban should not go through. In advance....thank you so much for your support in helping our sport move forward and not backwards.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

you need to be more clear on what is legal for 2012 now also, have read and heard people can use stokerized SS1 in hunter class.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

SIDE BARS!!!!!!!!!!!! We need the OK for SIDE BARS!!!!!!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

One single stabilizer no longer than 12" and no more than 2" in diameter. No side bars. Email sent.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

Can someone give me alittle background on why this rule change is happening. I shoot a B-Stringer and wouldlike to keep shooting it but I need to know what there reasoning is so I can email a valid dispute. Thanks


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

gotta agree with ya!


hoytxcutter said:


> One single stabilizer no longer than 12" and no more than 2" in diameter. No side bars. Email sent.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

If you want to shoot open class equipment then shoot open class


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

How is a hub style stabilizer open class equipment?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> How is a hub style stabilizer open class equipment?


It isn't, this all comes back to people being upset that they are getting beaten by others within the rules.... if they can't compete with the rules that are in place then they are all for changing the rules.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I just want someone to give me a reason "that makes common sense" as to why a hunter class stabilizer has to have a maximum diameter of 2"......


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

LCA said:


> I just want someone to give me a reason "that makes common sense" as to why a hunter class stabilizer has to have a maximum diameter of 2"......


If only archery talk had a like button.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

LCA said:


> I just want someone to give me a reason "that makes common sense" as to why a hunter class stabilizer has to have a maximum diameter of 2"......


there isnt one. stupid rule for sure. everyone is on the same playing field. they all can shoot this type if they want.


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> If only archery talk had a like button.


not that i care about hub stabilizers or 2 in max dia. but if they dont do the 2 in thing the next big deal will be" the dish" that acts as side weight


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

True. So why not keep the rules how they are but add a short side rod to ahc?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member of the IBO but I have been hunting and participating in 3D shoots for a long time. I understand that there is a possibility of changing the stabilizer rules for HC. The changes would make it impossible for many people to actually use their personal hunting stabilizers in hunting class. This is because they are would not be allowed to exceed 2" in diameter and the use of a sidebar would not be legal. I know several hunters who shoot setups that would conflict with this rule change. Some examples are those who use the Doinker DISH or one of the B-Stinger or Stokerized stabilizers that have weights over 2" in diameter. I find this very unfair. Afterall, they hunt with these stabilizers. If they are going to be shooting in "Hunter" class, then they should be allowed to use their hunting stabilizers, should they not? Additionally, the use of side bars should be permitted. With the sights many people have on their hunting bows today, the bow has a natural tendancy to tilt to one side. A side bar helps prevent this and also helps the hunter/archery hold stead on the buck of a lifetime as well as on the 11-ring. I see no reason one should not be permitted to use a side bar of equal length as their main stabilizer. I find it reasonable to say that a 12" front rod and a 12" or shorter single side rod should be permitted.
> 
> ...


Message sent. Hope they consider all view points.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> True. So why not keep the rules how they are but add a short side rod to ahc?


Exactly, the ASA has the best policy... they allow back bar's.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

jimb said:


> If you want to shoot open class equipment then shoot open class


I already can't shoot HC because my hunting rig has a single-pin sight on it. I hunt with a single pin sight and don't plan on changing. I don't think I should have to shoot above HC with my hunting setup, but I just accept the challenge and shoot with a higher skill level. It ends up helping me in open class anyway....

Hunting class should be for hunters, no posers.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Message sent, maybe they should review HC rules on Pro's shooting it? Jimb, nobody mentioned using lenses, dialing or clicking in yardage, shooting 50 yards and 30" stab's- just fixed pins and stab's less than 12" in front of bow with a stinger or dish type weight on the end (not sure how I feel about the sidebars). Have not noticed you shooting at Outback lately, price of gas a factor?


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

LCA said:


> I just want someone to give me a reason "that makes common sense" as to why a hunter class stabilizer has to have a maximum diameter of 2"......


I agree with this guy, no logical reason. People that win are still going to win, people that want to get around this rule will do that too. Can probably just put 11oz on the end of a 10" carbon bar and it will have near the same effect. I think im gonna move up to mbr next year anyway, too many people complaining about good archers shooting hc.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Message sent, maybe they should review HC rules on Pro's shooting it? Jimb, nobody mentioned using lenses, dialing or clicking in yardage, shooting 50 yards and 30" stab's- just fixed pins and stab's less than 12" in front of bow with a stinger or dish type weight on the end (not sure how I feel about the sidebars). Have not noticed you shooting at Outback lately, price of gas a factor?


I shot Saturday night, I normally shoot down at Hamlin. I still feel that if someone wants to shoot side bars and some of the other things that you see on hunter setups then shoot MBR it has no stabilizer restrictions that I know of.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, I was not there Saturday, weather cooperates we will shooting outside soon! MBR is a thought, I have been shooting HC and thought about AHC, might look at MBR too.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump, voice your opinions and vote, debate or whatever with the IBO. Make your voice heard. In this historic year of voting in our new President- it will be good practice!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

eMail sent!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

email sent
Just a few words from a old fart archer 0f 70. I do not use a dish but feel that are fine and there is no requirement to change the rule. I think we get into more problems with keep adding more classes and or rules. I am thankfull they have added a senor class for us older archers that use a kane and need help to just get around the course. I did wish they would have kept our shooting to under 35 yards and not the 40 yards. I am thankfull that I can use a slider sight, on my old 4 year old bowtech commander. I may even put or try a 4x scope on the sight. 

thanks to all the tips I get from you younger archers that are shooting all over the US. I see us older archers will be leaving our sport of archery to a great bunch of sportmen and sportwomen. 

Bill


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tmaziarz said:


> you need to be more clear on what is legal for 2012 now also, have read and heard people can use stokerized SS1 in hunter class.


I think that is why they are considering this rule change, it would be pretty cut and dried if a 2"tube slides over it, it's legal.
Could be checked easy enough.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't care about what stabilizer size either way I already made my stab purchase for this year based on the chance that the rule may change to 2" dia but next they may change a rule to read that I can't shoot my Target color bow in HC lol


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I already can't shoot HC because my hunting rig has a single-pin sight on it. I hunt with a single pin sight and don't plan on changing. I don't think I should have to shoot above HC with my hunting setup, but I just accept the challenge and shoot with a higher skill level. It ends up helping me in open class anyway....
> 
> Hunting class should be for hunters, no posers.


How does people shooting with in the rules make them posers


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I already can't shoot HC because my hunting rig has a single-pin sight on it. I hunt with a single pin sight and don't plan on changing. I don't think I should have to shoot above HC with my hunting setup, but I just accept the challenge and shoot with a higher skill level. It ends up helping me in open class anyway....
> 
> Hunting class should be for hunters, no posers.


You can shoot HC with a single pin sight.....it can't be adjusted once you start the course though.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*ttt*

Its cool to talk on here about. However please send your comments to


Ibo @ibo.net

If you want to shoot these types of stabilizers and technology in hunter class.

Technology is not just for open classes.


Hunters use it and want it too.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

gjstudt said:


> Its cool to talk on here about. However please send your comments to
> 
> 
> Ibo @ibo.net
> ...


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I sent my email to the IBO this morning.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

jimb said:


> If you want to shoot open class equipment then shoot open class


i agree it's 35 yards or less 90% of the time less why on gods earth would you need side bars?
most people are already shooting 300 ft + 1 pin maybe 2 and you want side bars?
lets just put all the targets in around 15 to 20 yards and let you all have at it to win.
in hunter class right now you have to shoot 20 up or better to win good god what else do you need


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> How is a hub style stabilizer open class equipment?


i think he is referring to side bars not a hub Mr Bill


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that HC should be for an entery level class and I'm for the 2" diameter rule but with that said I Also think that the Advance Hunter class should be able to able to use the B stinger and Doinker Dish stabilizer and incorperate the use of a side bar or back wieght.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Why is there so much resistence to just shooting in MBR where all these stablizers are already legal? 

The issue is really with the Disc, where you can add weight to an offset side to obtain a higher level of balance then you get from a traditional stablizer. The off set stablizers do the same giving a counter weight to the set up which can impart a better balanced equipment set up then the average set up. 

It is a tough call as a small percentage wants to push their equipment styles over what the majority in a class already uses. So I just go back to my opening statement why are you afraid of shooting MBR?


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Grnmtn said:


> Why is there so much resistence to just shooting in MBR where all these stablizers are already legal?
> 
> The issue is really with the Disc, where you can add weight to an offset side to obtain a higher level of balance then you get from a traditional stablizer. The off set stablizers do the same giving a counter weight to the set up which can impart a better balanced equipment set up then the average set up.
> 
> It is a tough call as a small percentage wants to push their equipment styles over what the majority in a class already uses. So I just go back to my opening statement why are you afraid of shooting MBR?


Why are you afraid to shoot MBO people shoot what they want to shoot because it's fun and more then likely it's what there friends shoot not because they are afraid


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't run away from any class. Been doing this 3 d game since the very start of IBO and beyond. Personaly I have shot pretty much every class less Seniors that will be next year. But I have mainly been shooting MBR for the last 10 years or so. AHC this year as I am on the side lines as my foot heals from surgery that may last into May. I totally understand you wanting to shoot with the equipment you have but at a closer stake. Hey I get it. It feels good to do well. I also understand the arguement of changing equipment and times. New equipment comes to my door every year and I spend the spring summer and fall touting the benifits of the new technology. 

I also see between this thread and another we aren't going to agree on how to maintain a leveler playing field "for all". That is what equipment restrictions attempt to do. That's ok I would still have a cold one with ya. Nice thing about having a country where we can disagree. 

I do think tho it is a good thing that you make them think carefully about prospective changes. That is what being part of an organization is about. I just hope I can offer a different perspective and insight of why certain things are done looking at the whole. I do see it as an attempt to hold the Disc back not so much as the B stinger and others with a smaller diameter, but solid weight. It is the ability to counter balance that is in question.

Heck let this one twist in the wind... trend I see on local and state levels is a whole new class of a moveable hunter class. A lot of people use slider sites and such to hunt with. Issue we have here in Vermont is they keep trying to lump fixed pins and the moveables together at times.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you make a rule for hunter class that if you move up out of hunter class past AHC that you can't move back down to HC unless you did not shoot an IBO even the year before.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

AHC should be able to use glue in points.

For HC you should only be able to use a max diameter of a 22 series and see the note above about once you move out of the HC.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

The 2" diameter requirement beginning in 2013 has been removed from the rule, again at our little gathering held on Saturday the 2" diameter requirement has been removed for 2013.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the update


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Tmaziarz said:


> you need to be more clear on what is legal for 2012 now also, have read and heard people can use stokerized SS1 in hunter class.


Yes you can approved by Ken himself, single stabilizer under 12" from point of attachment.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

So, the offset mount SS1 is legal in HC and AHC IBO competition as long as it is not projected more than 12" in front of the bow? What about using the back weight on it?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

what about Hoyt's risers with the stabilizer hole offset, maybe this bow will not be allowed in hunter class?......LOL


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> So, the offset mount SS1 is legal in HC and AHC IBO competition as long as it is not projected more than 12" in front of the bow? What about using the back weight on it?


12" in total length not just in front off the bow, No you can not add any weight to the back of the SS1(counter balance) from what we where told by Ken who has seen the SS1 more then once in person.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Just asking, was not trying to bust you out- my Hoyt and my Darton do not have the offset stabilizer holes though.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

wpk said:


> How does people shooting with in the rules make them posers


If they are trying to tell people that they can't shoot with their hunting rigs then I don't care what you call them as long as it's not something nice.....



CDURFEY said:


> You can shoot HC with a single pin sight.....it can't be adjusted once you start the course though.


Then why is it called hunter class? I hunt with a HHA dial sight and a Spot-Hogg Tommy. Both are one-pin adjustable sights that I adjust in the field for a shot.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

NYS REP said:


> The 2" diameter requirement beginning in 2013 has been removed from the rule, again at our little gathering held on Saturday the 2" diameter requirement has been removed for 2013.


This is great news. Glad to hear it. Mabey they should talk side bars as well....


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

pride5 said:


> 12" in total length not just in front off the bow, No you can not add any weight to the back of the SS1(counter balance) from what we where told by Ken who has seen the SS1 more then once in person.


I have played with the SS1 a little and you can most certainly add weight to the back. Just unscrew provided weight and you will find the threaded rod. You can add all you can fit on there.....


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I have played with the SS1 a little and you can most certainly add weight to the back. Just unscrew provided weight and you will find the threaded rod. You can add all you can fit on there.....


Yes, you can add wieght to the back.... it just isn't legal (according to some here) to do so and shoot in the IBO hunter class.... i know, it makes no sense to me either.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Just asking, was not trying to bust you out- my Hoyt and my Darton do not have the offset stabilizer holes though.


No problem and I didn't take it that way! Just offering info we where given.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

My two cents;
Want a specialized Hunter Class then ask for one. Leave the Hunter class purely Hunter.
I know, IBO, but the NFAA is a example of what has happened over the years;
I was against the NFAA for doing away with the sight restriction for length. Now we have people using full length sight frames (locked down). How many super extended fixed sights are on hunting bows? I have yet to see a hunting bow with a super extended fixed sight.
The NFAA went bonkers over the STS devices on factory produced bows and instantly they were deemed back or side stabilizer and through *pure stupidity* gave the *BowHunter classes back and side stabilizers. How many hunting bows have these? I have yet to see them on hunting bows.

*Unsure of Competitive BowHunter. No sights, fingers, allowed front stabilizer.
.
The norm of things? You have 10 people screaming, kicking and crying for some new bow accessory and 2000 using the standard ole hunting equipment.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> If they are trying to tell people that they can't shoot with their hunting rigs then I don't care what you call them as long as it's not something nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it called hunter class? I hunt with a HHA dial sight and a Spot-Hogg Tommy. Both are one-pin adjustable sights that I adjust in the field for a shot.


This is not hunting this is competitive archery and you play with in the rules for a given class


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

True, very true. On the 3D range- there is a whole bunch of times that I would be satisfied with a ten. In the woods, some of those tens opposite the shoulder I would not be too happy with if it was a live animal. Of course, I have never shot 40 animals in one day either...yet!


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for providing this site that I might give my two cents worth! I currently shoot HC with a Doinker Dish. I love the Dish because it provides me the greatest stability I have found so far for my short ATA bow (30 inches). Hopefully they will listen to us!

Semper Fi
Jumphog


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for providing this site that I might give my two cents worth! I have done just that. I currently shoot HC with a Doinker Dish. I love the Dish because it provides me the greatest stability I have found so far for my short ATA bow (30 inches). Hopefully they will listen to us!

Semper Fi
Jumphog


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Tmaziarz said:


> AHC should be able to use glue in points.
> 
> For HC you should only be able to use a max diameter of a 22 series and see the note above about once you move out of the HC.


Disagreed. I hunt with 2413 aluminums. A 22 series size restriction limits arrows to carbons for all practical purposes. That and 40 lb target bows. Also, glue in tips aren't used for hunting except in the case of cedar arrows. Setup the arrow around the need for a insert.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I do not personally use a dish or hub style,,but I do know several hunters that use them on there hunting bow so that they can get a perfect balance on there set up and thus promoting a better more ethical shot and kill so I see no reason why they should be NOT be ok for hunter class


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> If they are trying to tell people that they can't shoot with their hunting rigs then I don't care what you call them as long as it's not something nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is it called hunter class? I hunt with a HHA dial sight and a Spot-Hogg Tommy. Both are one-pin adjustable sights that I adjust in the field for a shot.


If thats the case, Levi Morgan hunts with a 18 inch B-Stinger. and a adjustable sight and scope housing.
Is that hunter class? Since its his hunting rig? No.

If they change the rule, move up to AHC. 
or ask for another division of hunter class. IBO or Asa one just added a youth hunter class. which was needed badly.
So with all the responses on here, and on the IBO staff emails im sure everyone, or most people can reach an agreement and try together to get another class opened up. which would be great to make the HC not as crowded. 
Asa has a bow Novice class, and a hunter class. Maybe the IBO should lean towards that?


----------

